# 68 GTO front parking lens color



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I never gave this a thought, but when considering replacing the front parking/directional light lenses on my 68 GTO I found the only ones offered by the major parts houses are clear. Mine are amber and appear to be the originals. As I scouted around on the internet I have found photos of other 68's with amber lenses as well as some with clear. A search of the history of the 68 GTO has so far offered no explanation. Anybody out there have an answer? Maybe earlier 68's had the amber and later the clear? I have been told mine is an earlier version as there is a rubber strip between the Endura bumper and the body which the Pontiac engineers used initially as the Endura was a brand new design and it wasn't certain how it would perform. Later, on this rubber filler was discontinued. (At least this is what I have been told)

Jayvee


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

turn your parking lights off !

I say nay on the early cars had the lemans gasket,,,,
if you hung a STRAIGHT endura on a straight framed 68 or 9 
and used the chrome bumper gasket 
you would have a 1/2 " gap at the front of your hood to endura 

just my .02


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I have never seen an amber lense. What I have seen is the amber bulb which makes the clear lense appear amber when it is lit up - which is my guess as to what you are seeing when you see amber. Amber bulbs are commonly used in the older vehicles up front.

The early '68 front marker lights had 2 bulbs and later this was changed to just a single bulb. Service Bulletin was issued 10/31/1967. My Lemans is clear, one bulb and was built March 1968.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Clear lens, with yellow painted bulbs as original.

Agree with the Judge. Endura bumpers were always bolted directly to the fender, no gaskets


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

After further review....looks like somebody has painted the interior of the lens giving the appearance of a yellowish/amber color. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Well, now you know more than what you wanted about 68 lenses lol.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

"Endura bumpers were always bolted directly to the fender"

=

gently touching the fender never bolted to

and 

there is 2 different style bulb housings single bulb and dual bulb

and

there is 2 different lens's pattern also

and 4 different headlight harneses too


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Gotta learn something new every day!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> "Endura bumpers were always bolted directly to the fender"
> = gently touching the fender never bolted to


Poor choice of words on my part. Yes, bolted to the frame brackets.


----------

